# 
-   .       ?
:  ,   .  :    ...
 ... ,    ?.

----------


## AZ 2

> -


   ?



> 


 ?

----------

,  .
 15%

----------


## AZ 2

> ,    ?.


  .



> ?


  ,

----------


## .

> .
>   ,


?
.-  ,
  ,     -   ,   ?

 ,        /      , 
    15%  /    .

----------


## .

> ,     -


        -,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## AZ 2

*.*,   ,  


> 15%  /    .

----------


## .

,  ,       . ,  ,       , ..      . 346 16  ...
    - /  ,         - .        -  /.            - .

 ,   ,      ,          .

     -  ,      ,  ,     .

----------


## .

> ,       .


 .      ,     ?      ,   ?
      ,      ,            ,     .

----------


## .

,  ,  ,     :

"  (  . 38  ),    -   ,   ,    (). , -""             .    . 23 . 1 . 346.16           ,    .

   ,       . , ,       30.09.2009 N -41/9438-09-) ,              . 23 . 1 . 346.16  ,         .

 -"", -      ,    -, , ,      ."

----------


## .

> .      ,     ?      ,   ?


 ,    ,   -... -    . 
    ?

----------


## .

*.*,     ,    **.  -      ,

----------


## .

,   ,
    "    / "   "            ".

...?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,   .    /.        ?
        5   .  .  :Wow: 
 ...  ,   .  ,   ,  .           ...

----------


## barraguda

,    /        .
    (    )     . 346,16, . 1 . 5,   .
  . 254 . 1 . 6:
_  ()         () ,  ,  ,   (),      ,        ._

  :
1.   .       .
2.      ,       ,    ,      .

----------


## .

*barraguda*,     -  ,     .     .

----------


## .



----------


## barraguda

*.*,       ,  :
_  ()        ...  ..._

----------


## .

*barraguda*,     ,  ,       .     ,      .   . ,    .

----------


## barraguda

*.*,   /     :   , ,       ?
  -     ,         , ?

----------


## .

*barraguda*,     ,    .
  ,     .        . 
      ?   ?     .   , , ?       ?

----------


## .

,   :
"             ".
  -   "           ,            ...".

     :   ?

----------


## .

> *barraguda*,     ,  ,       .     ,      .   . ,    .


  , 
         /,  ,  ,  ,  ,       .
     , -.


    "  "  ,

----------


## .

> 


      - .             ,     - .     -   . 
    ?   + .     ,

----------


## .

*.*,  ,   ,         ?      ,   .          :Wink: 



> , -


 , .        .        ,    .

----------


## .

,    ,  ,        ,       .
,     ,   .
    ?

----------


## .

> - .             ,     - .     -   . 
>     ?   + .     ,


      !
     ..     ,     , ?    /       .
     .

----------


## .

> [b] , .        .        ,    .


 ?
?   ?

----------


## .

> ..     ,     , ?


      ? 
*.*,  -    .    .

----------


## .

.   .  
    ...   ?

----------


## .

,   .         ,

----------


## .

.,
   ..       #8.     .

----------


## barraguda

*.*, ,    :         /    . ,     ,     .

----------

. -  ...     ,   .
.

----------


## .

**,    .      .
, ,       
     .         ,

----------


## .

., 
  ,          ,     ...  :yes:

----------

, ..     ,   " "   .    .  .   .  "  ".    , ..      - .   ,   ...  :Frown:

----------


## Chaplain

.        .    .      .   .     .     . 
   ,     . 
1)   ,             ,     ,    ,    . 
2)     - ?        .               .
 :Embarrassment:

----------

